# dog box for 4 wheeler



## sticker (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a dog box for sale for a 4 wheeler.  This box is custom made. $200


----------



## creeksidelc (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats real nice looking!!!!


----------



## bkb (Mar 19, 2008)

pretty good idea is that yuor bottom $


----------



## sticker (Mar 19, 2008)

what kind of $ are you talking?


----------



## mudawg (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd hate to be them dogs!!!!1


----------



## bkb (Mar 19, 2008)

bottom $


----------



## caught (Mar 19, 2008)

mudawg said:


> I'd hate to be them dogs!!!!1



LOOKS GOOD TO ME?


----------



## sticker (Mar 19, 2008)

hey caught ever since I saw that box on your 4 wheeler I had to have one.  Works good to get the bulldogs to and from the bay.


----------



## mudawg (Mar 19, 2008)

caught said:


> LOOKS GOOD TO ME?



Thats considerin me drivin!


----------



## gigem (Mar 19, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## caught (Mar 19, 2008)

sticker said:


> hey caught ever since I saw that box on your 4 wheeler I had to have one.  Works good to get the bulldogs to and from the bay.



YEA, THEM 4-WHEELERS WILL MAKE YOU LAZY QUICK!


----------



## sticker (Mar 19, 2008)

*Sold*

box is sold. thanks for the replies


----------



## joyner (Apr 3, 2008)

let me knw if anyone wonts another box like that. will build one  4 ya 4 the rite price.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 4, 2008)

Joyner what kind of price can you build me one for?


----------



## joyner (Apr 7, 2008)

i sent you a pm.


----------

